# New band website



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

The new website for my band is up and going as of yesterday.

www.snakebiteband.ca/


----------



## seanm (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice website! Very professional looking.

When I am back near Chatam, I will have to try to pick a date when you are playing there.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

seanm said:


> Nice website! Very professional looking.
> 
> When I am back near Chatam, I will have to try to pick a date when you are playing there.


Thanks. One of the guitarist's is an IT guy by trade. He's actually got more computers than guitars in his music room. Looks like the site will be updated regularily. The Tap in Chatham asked us over a month ago to play every 6 weeks in 2008, though they wouldn't book us for NYE. 

We did just confirm today, a last minute NYE party at the Bothwell Legion.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the site looks great.

I would only suggest a new promo shot without the instruments.


Good luck with the band.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I think the site looks great.
> 
> I would only suggest a new promo shot without the instruments.


That will be next.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Good job on the website James,...hope to get a chance to hear your band....


----------

